# Cumbres & Toltec video



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another short video I shot this past summer. It shows #488 pulling a train just starting down the grade from Cumbres Pass on the Cumbres and Toltec.

I hiked about 1/2 mile to this location to take the video. I used a Canon Poweshot s51s camera. I was hand holding it which explains why the video is a little shakey.

This spot is on a large horseshoe curve where the train comes around a bend in the track and ends up about 40 feet or so lower. 

Hope you enjoy. I have several other short videos which I may try to post over the next week or so.

Just to keep every one bored.

John


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I enjoyed it, and am looking forward to more! 

Thanks much! Robert


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

John, 
Nothing like a K-36 running. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My layout is not in the steam erra. And I don't do steam. But I like that engine the most.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, 
I will convent you yet to steam......LOL


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark - considering the damage JJ can do with a sparky and a Train Engineer, do you really think that's such a good idea?


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I had ridden the train the day before and I remembered that this was the place where the engineer did the "Blow Down" thing. That may not be the technical wording but it was really impressive.

I wanted to get a video of that but for some reason this time the engineer did not do it. Even so, I thought the video was pretty good.

I love the way the train comes into view as it rises above the horizon.

John


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

The thing I do not understand is why it took so long to download this short video to You Tube.

It took at least 25 minutes, maybe longer for it to download. 

Is that typical? Is there anything I can do to make the downloading go faster?

I just bought a new computer with 6 GB memory and 1 TB hard drive. I really thought it should have gone much faster.

John


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a similar locomotive right here in Michigan, and it runs in the winter...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The thing I do not understand is why it took so long to download this short video to You Tube. 

It took at least 25 minutes, maybe longer for it to download. 

Is that typical? Is there anything I can do to make the downloading go faster?If your Canon camera is like mine, and I suspect it is, it records videos in Quicktime format (.mov). Quicktime videos have good quality, but they are also huge relative to other formats. There really isn't much you can do about it other than to use a different camera that records using a different format. Taking the time to re compress into another format would take as long or longer than simply uploading the file.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Dwight,

I think my videos from my camera have a .mvi extension on them.

When I downloaded them to You Tube it seemed like every frame was displayed. It just took so long. I guess if I was to do a whole bunch of videos I would want to do them differently.

I have been quite happy with the quality of the videos my Canon camera produces.

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

How old is the camera John (if you don't mind me asking)? Anyway, I looked up MVI - what I found said it was developed primarily for putting HD Audio, video, and text on DVDs. I also found a forum thread from '03 which talks about converting it to something smaller. *Here it is* if you're interested.









BTW, I realize I never said anything about your video... great clip!! Gotta love narrow gauge steam!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom where is that train located at in michga and do you have a web site for it. Living in ohio it could be something to do on a weekend.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

It's just outside of Flint. Here is a link. 


Better hurry. It looks like it might be just three more days. 











If you get into the line, try to get near the end, and get into the caboose. I did that many years ago, and the kids got to crawl up into the copula. From there they could see the entire train, and the sky would light up when the firebox door was opened for coal. 


Wonderful experience. Something the kids, or grand kids, will never forget.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

The K-27's were truly remarkable locomotives, historically, and 464 is no exception. Hard to believe she's almost 110 years old, give or take a year! 

Robert


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

And to the best of my knowledge, the only operating K27 remaining. The 463 is on the Durango and Silverton and I believe she needs some major repair. 

Bob C.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Weltyk, of Weltyk Whistles fame, has a live steam model of the complete Huckelberry Railroad train. He used a color chip from the Huck to match his coaches to the exact correct color.










Here's the loco, with a Weltyk's Whistle of course, pulling a coal drag. Watch out for that beer...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

That poor beer didn't have a chance.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

It wasn't just an ordinary Bud Light, it was a Goose Island IPA. The stigma will follow me the rest of my life. I'm so ashamed.

I better go pop another IPA, to ease the guilt and pain.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom thanks for the post. We will plan a trip this summer with the grand kids and spend the day.


----------



## Rich Muth (Jan 2, 2008)

The 463 is not on the D&S! It is owned by the C&TS RR. It is currently undergoing a major overhaul and it has an expected date to return to operation late in the 3rd quarter of 2011!


Rich Muth


----------

